# My Old toro 832



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

As a few of you know, I purchased my 832 just before the snow flew last fall and I used it all during Chicago's year of record snowfall last winter.Come spring I decided it was time to do some service, during a close inspection I noticed the impeller bearing was bad along with the impeller being badly bent.
After sourcing a good used impeller with the help of "Powershift93".

Today was the first time I had enough snow to actually use the machine this season and I have to say the old girl impressed the **** out of me. I made 3 passes down my 450ft driveway in 12" of heavy wet snow, it ran smooth, never balked and threw the snow a good 30'. My neighbors 1 year old, 26" Troy Built could not take a full bucket of snow, he was stuck taking only half a bucket at a time. It was no competition for my 1971 Toro 832!!  

I'd like to thank the people of the forum that helped me out with parts, advice along with the technical expertise.
Thanks again,
Jerry...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I felt that way when I first used my 826 last year
and I feel that way about the powershift which I used for the first time yesterday


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there BROTHER JERRY.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

STILL WAITING on pics of the over haul there. BROTHER JERRY.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats and Thanks for keeping American Iron alive & running!!!! 

+1...where are the pics of this beast of a machine!!!!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

*There are some pictures in my gallery.*

I don't have any recent pics of my baby but there are some pictures in my gallery.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

does your 832 have electric start jerry


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dang JerryD! Look at the snow-chomper on that thing! It's in great shape for a '71!!!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Nope, no electric start....It would be nice. I may add it some day.

ClassicCat, Thanks for the compliment...I resisted the temptation to disassemble it and do a repaint. I did repaint the inside of the bucket and the impeller since I took these pics.


----------



## cfuller3 (Jan 8, 2016)

*another 832*

Just got an 832 here locally in Norfolk, VA. We don't often get much snow but when we do, it's memorable. Hoping this guy will help me forget it quicker. It's running good, had some adjustments to make on the friction disc, carb cleaning. It's needing some lumps taken out of one impeller. Looks like it ate a golf ball or something. Or tried to. Tickled with it and haven't used it yet.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

cfuller3 said:


> Just got an 832 here locally in Norfolk, VA. We don't often get much snow but when we do, it's memorable. Hoping this guy will help me forget it quicker. It's running good, had some adjustments to make on the friction disc, carb cleaning. It's needing some lumps taken out of one impeller. Looks like it ate a golf ball or something. Or tried to. Tickled with it and haven't used it yet.


The 8/32 is a bit of a chore to wrestle around but it sure does move the snow....I would really like to try the 11/32 
Last spring I picked up a 1978 Toro 8/26 for $50.00 that needed a mouse nest removed from the drive area. I gave it to my Brother who used it for the first time a couple weeks ago when we received 5" of sno-cone without the syrup. It was the only snowblower in the neighborhood that wasn't plugging up. He became the hero of the neighborhood.
Long live the vintage Toros!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it's obvious which team you are routing for now.... just razzing you. 

Seems like you have now picked up the bug, and on your way. Just remember, we are all here for you, if you have any questions. 

And your "golf ball" that you thought your 832 previously ingested, was probably a frozen newspaper. That happens way too often, and common.


----------



## guzzi2vespa (Jan 6, 2018)

I just bought an 832 but the gear shift is broken. Where can I get a new one or a picture of how it's supposed to connect so I can weld it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

guzzi2vespa said:


> I just bought an 832 but the gear shift is broken. Where can I get a new one or a picture of how it's supposed to connect so I can weld it?


 Start your own thread on your snowblower.


----------



## guzzi2vespa (Jan 6, 2018)

How is it holding up? I just got one and need a manual.


----------

